# Painting aluminum stand?



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I have an aluminum stand I want to paint black. Does anyone have advice on what type of paint to use?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Check in with Cloverdale paint - pretty sure they will have something for you. Not sure if they have one in Cloverdale :lol:


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

would Krylon spray paint form Canadian Tire work?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

roshan said:


> would Krylon spray paint form Canadian Tire work?


Normally not. Zinc/galvanized and guess aluminum requires special primer or they don't stick very well.


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

ok good to know


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Any good quality paint will stick to aluminum if it has a fresh coat of etching primer applied first. Horrible stuff to work with as it has a super strong smell. Don't do this stuff indoors no matter what ventilation you have. Have had guys at work sick from it using it outside in a light breeze
. 
Aluminum anodizes (rusts) almost instantly after sanding or cleaning so paint won't stick. The etching primer chemically seals the aluminum so the oxygen in the air cannot begin anodizing

Hope this helps


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Proper respirator should be used no matter where you're spraying with etching primer


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the advise. I decided to just cover it up, rather than paint.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

That sounds safer, Tom. I never knew that it was so hard to paint aluminum!


----------

